# Litter updates



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

So we have tons of litters right now in the last month we have had 5 litters totaling 34 kits but we're down to 19 if my math is right.

Litter 1 Black tan doe X broken blue buck/15 days old/3 does left double banded satin, broken black satin, dutch standard
Litter 2 poor self black X broken black buck/7 days old/5 left I think 3 black tans 1 self black and 1 white with 2 tiny black spots
Litter 3 Blue brindle X Champagne tan/7 days old/ 4 left 2 pew 1 RY 1 champagne possibly tan think 1 pew champagne may be satin 
Litter 4 Black tan X champagne tan/2 days old/ 5 left brokens and tans
Litter 5 ???? I don't know who had this one he looks two days old but I didn't see him till today. He was in with litter 3 and I haven't handled them in 3 days just peeked in the nest so it is possible they hid him as he is the only one. Every one in the tub looks prego who should I think it may have been a doe named Bella she had a litter Sept. 5th that she cannibalized and is a large doe so if she only had 1 she would never have looked pregnant.

So keeping this little one named Phoenix double banded satin (pics don't show off the stunning satin so need to do a good photo shoot :roll: )

















Standard dutch she has nice markings but not working with this pattern so she wont be staying









Litters 1,2,4 all together









Litter 3









Litter 5 :?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the litters!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats on all the little babies  ANd I love Phoenix :love1


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

More Photos

I believe this little ones a girl if so then she has a home lined up. Litter 3









Also has a home lined up. Litter 2









Really nice satin out of litter 1 love her personality but type is lacking also going to the same home as the other two.









More of litter 2









Litter 4


----------



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

I want that dutch!


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

nice lovly Tipex


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey!! Those are some of the ones we have our eyes on. *jumps up and down* We are so excited to get our mice from you, Erica!! You have no idea. And is this the little white one we're getting??









That's a good pic. We're thinking of naming her Cupcake. What do you think? Does it fit her? We're trying to think of sweet things and she looks like white frosty.

and we love this one too...









We're thinking of Suzy Q like the hostess cake. She has the same pattern as the dessert. I am in love with her markings.

And, of course, we're praying this one is a girl








My son wants to call it Twinky, but Twink for short.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, and could you post a butt/belly pic of the orange-if you have time. I am dying to know if it's boy or girl and I bet the people here could figure it out.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

They're so pretty!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

It's probably time for some updated pics. :mrgreen:


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

More pics sorry some of them are blurry I have to take my camera in and get the focus adjusted 
Some of my blacks

















RY buck that I think I'll keep









I have three nice satins in this litter can anyone tell if one of the ry babies is satin I think the one in the top corner might be.









I'm really interested to see how this ones color turns out. This is my "mystery litter 5" turns out it was my fox doe who gave birth to her.








Not as clear but shows her color better she has kind of a steely blue gray color.









From left to right ry dutch, PEW (genetically I think she is one big white spot rather than c/c), broken champagne.









Litter was just born this evening I counted 13 heads quickly but didn't get a good look at everyone the doe was very agitated they are from a broken agouti doe and broken champagne tan buck.









I have a litter out of my favorite mice Bella (unknown color) X Champ (broken champagne tan) half are black tan or fox the other half are still pink
I'm really excited to see their type as these two are my biggest mice.one litter out of two broken champagne tans two litters due middle of next week then that will be it until these are old enough to go to their homes and I've had time to see what mice have given me the best type.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I like this black/white spotted one.










Is that by any chance a doe and one you're not keeping??

They all look very nice. Now what colors/patterns are you working on? I really liked your foxes. They're very nice.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

My main goals are banded tans secondary to those I'm working on foxes and blues.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I've never heard of a banded tan. Is that something that already exists or something you're hoping to be the first to do?

Oh, and I'm loving that broken champagne one too. Very cute. Oh, and the ry dutch one is real nice too. Very pretty.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

There are some out there but it doesn't sound like they're very common I had a picture of one and now I can't find it. I'm hoping I'll have an example from my own lines in a few months as I now have several banded does hopefully when I breed them to my champagne tan I'll get some.
I forgot to mention that the black spotted is a doe. Right now I only have two or three bucks other than the three litters of pinkies I haven't checked yet.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds exciting. Are you hoping that Pheonix will help you get closer to that?


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

What are the approx ages of your current litters?


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Currently I have 9 litters ranging in ages from under 24hrs to 3.5 weeks. I have 3 litters that will go to a "growing" cage next Friday.
I do think phoenix can help me in my goals I also have one kit who looks like she could be a banded tan but her belly color hasn't come in yet so she could also be a fox. If she is a tan that will be marvelous the only real problem with her is the band is over the shoulders rather than over the mid section.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

So what exactly does a banded tan look like? Is it white and cream colors banded like Phoenix?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Marked tans of any sort surprised me when I had one show up in a litter eight years ago. I think they are very pretty, especially if the belly color is good and deep orange.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I emailed someone one this forum who said they had a banded tan buck to see if they would share pics but if you look at the rump white http://www.afrma.org/micemkd.htm#rumpwhite
imagine the white being in the middle and them having normal tan on the butt it kind of gives you an idea. I think I'll have a problem getting a nice bright orange belly as none of my current stock has good belly color but it'll be a start till I can get some nice tans.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow! That's cool. I think that would be an amazing color/marking. You're obviously not afraid of a challange.  I can't wait to see how things go for you.


----------

